# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Designated Puller

## HG Man

Found this online https://www.perfectlimitoutdoors.com/. Basically a motor to pull your decoys, I'm sure we all get the idea. 

Now, its a great idea but I'm not too keen to pay that amount of $$ for it. I've seen various set ups with wiper motors and things, does anyone know anyone who would be able and willing to build something similar? None of my crew are too handy with a soldering iron, and I tend to give myself a jump when I play round with electrics.  

Obviously, would pay for materials and time.

----------


## Micky Duck

bungy from by your position...hose reel across to other side of pond..wind them up when no ducks about...jiggle when circling...and let them swim towards you when commiting.

----------


## gsp follower

your gonna laugh but you know those duck feeding frames that make 3 or four decoys duck and dive 
powered like the robo ducks.
there a setup thats the fan that makes that  pulls deeks down is powerd by a fishing reel carryon
instead of electric power you reel like shit to get the feeding  effect and stop to let them sit back up

----------

